# Cagle Friday February 24 thru Sunday 26



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Myself and a few other kindred spirits will be at Cagle on the above dates.

Here is a link to Cagle.

http://www.fs.fed.us/r8/texas/recreation/sam_houston/cagle.shtml

If you're in that neck of the woods, come on by and pull up a chair. If you're really a glutton for punishment, reserve a campsite and spend the weekend with us...hahaha...

Be forwarned, this is the same weekend as the dike dig. Be prepared for 35 mph winds with rain/sleet...hahaha...


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Is there any bank fishing to be had at Cagle? I need to get my young son fishing as soon as possible.


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Usually the bank fishing is ok at Cagle. With the lake so low I'm not sure it is.

What are yall doing the weekend of 2-4-06? If yall can fish that Saturday, give me a holler and we'll go in the boat and get the young man on some fish.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the offer but I don't think he is ready for boat fishing. I don't think he could sit still long enough. I just need a place to where he can fish, roam around a bit, fish, roam around . . . . I was wondering if it was possible to do some perch jerkin' out there. I've thought about a pier in Galveston but that might be too dangerous, same with the jetties. How low is Conroe right now?


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

If I were you, I'd go over to the neighborhood park in Ravenswood at Huffmiester and Cypress N. Houston. Use mapquest and find Ravensway Dr. and Lakecrest and you'll see which pond I'm speaking of.

They have a sign up that it's for residents only but, just act like you belong there and you won't have any problems. More little perch in that pond that you can shake a finger at. Plus it's a park and he can swing and slide and throw sand and dirt clods while fishing.

That's what I'd do to get him used to fishing.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I'll have to look that up Bozo. Too bad he can't run faster, I would sneak him into the Del Lago boat docks like I used to do back in the day!!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

My fishing grounds were the Inwood Forest Golf Club ponds. Spent many days with a can of corn, 2 pieces of bacon or a hot dog or two for bait catching bream. An H & H spinnerbait would get you a bass if you wanted to work at it long enough but, I usually didn't have that much patience. I usually ended up swimming in the pond to get golf balls to sale to the golfers as they passed if the course marshall wouldn't shoo us off first.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

How'd the weekend turn out?


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Wet & Cold. 

The chow was great and the company was even better. 

Fishing was slow by Conroe standards but we had plenty of fillets for a big fry and anybody who wanted to take a good mess of fresh fillets home with them did so. 

We did catch three gooduns. I jugged a 55# and a 31# Thursday night. My buddy caught a 51# on rod and reel on Saturday.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

medulla762 said:


> Wet & Cold.
> 
> The chow was great and the company was even better.
> 
> ...


Oh my Gawd!! 51 on R&R??? That's awesome!!


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

51 # on R&R!!! What equipment was he using? Did you get any pics?


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

I will find out for sure what rigging he was using but I believe it was 60# Power Pro with 30# mono leader and forty # weight leader. Okuma reel and I don't know what rod. 

Me with the fish bigarm and I caught.

RG and his fish.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Did you give that girl a big ol kiss when you finished dancing with her Medulla? LOL


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Hahaha...and what a dance it was. That fish pulled as hard and as long as any fish I have caught. I struggled with it for a while. After I finally got it to the surface and discovered I had left my big net at home I dropped the line and called in the reinforcements. 

I went down the lake and picked up bigarm and his net. When we got back to the jug I gave him the honor of pulling the fish up. The fish whipped bigarm around for a while before I got the net under it. 

What great fun.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LOL,, you and your net problems! 



Get over here and get this hub and fix my trailer.
We need to make a late run to a sweet spot I know. Cheese!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Great pics Joe! Nice fish! Hope to tussle with one of the yellow variety this weekend.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

medulla762 said:


> Hahaha...and what a dance it was. That fish pulled as hard and as long as any fish I have caught. I struggled with it for a while. After I finally got it to the surface and discovered I had left my big net at home I dropped the line and called in the reinforcements.
> 
> I went down the lake and picked up bigarm and his net. When we got back to the jug I gave him the honor of pulling the fish up. The fish whipped bigarm around for a while before I got the net under it.
> 
> What great fun.


That is awesome! I hate that I missed the gathering. I was supposed to be out of town. When the plans cancelled at the last minute, it was raining and I was already getting a sore throat and thought I ought to stay out of it. Turns out I still got worse. Shoulda just come fishin'.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*"Dancin' with the Big Girls"*

Dem's nice feeshes,Medulla........ya'll killin' me up here!


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Medulla,

Nice..........

We are gonna ty to be out there Sat. Is there plenty of shad?

Thanks!


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Shad are not easy to catch right now. But if you get there early and work at it a little you should be able to catch enough for a days fishing.

This is what my buddy used to catch the 51#.

"8.5' Browning steelhead rod - Okuma
Coronado reel - 50# Powerpro main line - 40# mono weight line - 30# mono

leader (mono is all Ande). #4 eagle claw treble hook."


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

joe we went last week and it was slow also we had to run down to lockness area to get some good runs but we managed to cpr a 38# 27# 28# and ended the week with 13 gallons of meat to refill the frezzer. had to 13 year olds got there catch and release and they did all the work getting them in the boat was quite a site.


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Dang Tom, that sounds like a lot of cleaning. You got them boys shucking 'em yet?...hehehe...

I bet that was fun watching them youngins bring 'em in! 

We need to fish, soon!


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

no my oldest moved out and got himself a JOB. aint life funny that way and the youngest boy is 16 chasing the female of human speices. but thats okay me and ole joey (circlehook) we studyed under you guys on the fine art of eletric filet knifing a catfish and after you done 100 of them puppies your a master. well catch you out there one night for some laughs real soon going to lockness easter weekend so if your around look for the grey gator boat


----------

